# electronic calls



## selvig36 (Dec 25, 2006)

any one suggest a good affordable electronic call?


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

FOXPRO either the Spitfire or Wildfire around $200 not sure of your budget. Made in America. Great service 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Get the wildfire over the spitfire. 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## CoyoteStalker84 (Sep 1, 2013)

Wildfire would be my choice also. My first stand with it I called out a double. Second stand a single. Great call if its with in your budget. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whirlybird189 (Dec 20, 2013)

I switched from a wildfire to a hellfire it's much louder an has a lot more calls. Only downside is it eats batteries and the price tag.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

You can add calls to the wildfire, mine has like 112

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------

